# Mbuna ID help



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi any ideas? I think it's a female but not 100%. Sometimes it shows dark stripes. Thanks


----------



## PhinFan1981 (Nov 15, 2014)

Looks like Metriaclima Callainos to me. Likely female?


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic (Mar 23, 2011)

PhinFan1981 said:


> Looks like Metriaclima Callainos to me. Likely female?


Looks like a female cobalt zebra (M. callainos) to me, as well. It may be a young male - how big is it? If it still shows some barring when stressed, I'm assuming it's pretty young - they usually grow out of that and have to get really worked up to display barring when older.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd say no more than 3". Doesn't show the barring as much lately, I thought female as another male looked like he was trying to mate with her, however she has never held any eggs from what I have seen. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

I had a fish similar to this ages ago but unfortunately lost him, trying to ID it so I can look for another. Any ideas?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Cynotilapia zebroides (Chewere) would be my guess.


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

ok thanks, are they fairly common to get hold of?


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

cichlid_geeza said:


> I had a fish similar to this ages ago but unfortunately lost him, trying to ID it so I can look for another. Any ideas?


This fish is Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" male.

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=737


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

noki said:


> This fish is Labidochromis sp. "Mbamba" male.
> http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=737


And that's why I stay out of the ID section.


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

That's a pic that was taken from my web site.

http://www.african-cichlid.com/mbamba.htm

Kevin


----------



## cichlid_geeza (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi Kevin, I saved it about a year ago, am I ok to upload it here? At least I know what it is now, thanks all.


----------



## Kevin in Ky (Dec 31, 2013)

Love that Mbamba picture. Here is a new one of my dominant male. He's not quite fully grown yet..but getting close. Great looking fish!

[url][/url]


----------

